# Vivarium Racks



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Where is everybody purchasing their vivarium racks / the wire baker's racks that they are stacking their vivariums on in their frog rooms? Sam's Club has been the only place I have saw them for sale. Any suggestions on these. I really want black ones but chrome is ok if that is all I can find. I am looking for something that is 48 inches long so I can place four 12 x 12 x 18 exo terra vivs on each shelf.


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought mine at costco for $100. It's about 7 feet high, comes with 6 shelves and wheels. I have a 40 on one shelf, two 10s side by side on another, and two spare shelves. I could probably fit them a bit closer, but I don't have much to put on it yet.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if lowes is out there but they usually run about $79. I got one on sale last week for $65. 48x72


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022743,-117.120743


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It depends on what you are putting on them. For things that I know are going to be heavier, I actually use the heavy duty racks ordered from companies on-line as they are rated for much much more weight and don't show any signs of bowing even with tanks mostly full of water on them. 

For things that I know aren't going to be as heavy, I use the ones from the big box stores. Virtually all of the large ones carry them (examples, BJs, Lowes, CostCo, Home Depot,).. 

Ed


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Target just started carrying them in 2ft 3ft and 4ft black and chrome and the price is nice...


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

JGAll said:


> I am looking for something that is 48 inches long so I can place four 12 x 12 x 18 exo terra vivs on each shelf.


Just a heads up...The trim around the Exo's will throw those measurements off a little bit. I do not have any 12 x12's but my 18 cubes are actually 18 1/4" inches wide including the trim.


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

Ha. 

I was just about to start this exact same thread. Thanks for the info all.

Thoughts on buying vs. building a rack? Cost savings, ease of use, customization pro's and con's?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

randommind said:


> Just a heads up...The trim around the Exo's will throw those measurements off a little bit. I do not have any 12 x12's but my 18 cubes are actually 18 1/4" inches wide including the trim.


The other thing that will throw off the measurements a little further is where the plastic clips come up out of the holes in the shelf. Combined together they can reduce the available space by up to 1/2 inch further. 

Ed


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Kmart carries some 5-shelf rack. 
HD online also sells some at $20-30 and free shipping on order over $45. 
just got one


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

Got a link or keyword to search at HD?


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought all of mine from either Sears or Target. Sears has a sale almost every weekend. I got my 4 ft black rack $65. Target has 3 ft ones for $45 or so.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought the one I currently have at Lowe's for $70, it's 48" long with 5 shelves. Fits two 10 gallons juxtaposed with room to spare.

I also ordered one from a specialty website once for a 60 gallon tank I had, it's hard to find a 60" long rack.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

ckays said:


> Got a link or keyword to search at HD?


brand name "Edsal"
low review rating, but I bought it anyway.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Ckays, I have now did both build racks out of wood and bought the same size bakers rack, and while the wooden rack looks like a piece of furniture complete with locking wheels, building was was almost 3 times more expensive.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for all of the input. All information was good, I checked at Target, Lowes, Home Depot, and Sam's Club (Wholesale Club division of Walmart similar to Costco). All prices were exactly what the other members quoted. It seemed the 48" x 72" rack that Sam's Club carried for $99 was built a little better and came with caster wheels which is what I settled on. However it only came in chrome. The shelves on the unit were rated at 600lbs vs. the rack that Target carried (in black) which the shelves were only rated at 300lbs per shelf. I did end up buying a 18"(w) x 72"(h) rack just for plants and ff cultures, in black, while at Target for $40.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

randommind, 

valid point on the measurements, I found out the hard way after a wooden rack had been completely built from scratch for six exo terra terrariums (3 18" cubes and 3 18"x18"x24" vivs). The holes for the vivs were cut to exact true measurements. Needless to say alterations were made to the rack.


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

Found this web site:

Three Rivers Wholesale

Prices seem very good, for very basic rack. (Not too aesthetic). 

Ordering process is a little funky, when you check out they email you a quote with shipping before you have to actually process/pay for the order. 

I am awaiting said quote to see about shipping, but I found a 
48w x 24d x 84h with (3) particle board shelves for $67 and change. (Most units like this I have found in this price range are only 18" deep)

Shelves are rated to 250lbs which I think would be more than sufficient for (2) 24" cubes. 

Only downside might be that with the vertical stand to shelving attach points I may not have 48" of usable space (as some have noted), but I will get more info when they email. I'll post results of inquiry when I get them.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my rack from Target, one of the RE (target brand). Works just fine and is supporting 3 20H verts and 3 29 verts. I have all the tanks offset to one side which left enough room for a humidifier and some plants or FF cultures. I think I picked it up on sale for $49.99 for the 4ft by 7ft tall.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

lots of research lead me to a local supplier Jorgenson Material Handling | Material Handling Equipment-Shelving, Racking & Lockers.

i was able to get the 800lb stuff for almost the same price as the big box store stuff. i also was able to order EXACTLY what i wanted with no left overs or waste.


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice.

Too bad I don't live in the dirty town of SL**

Haha


----------

